# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  بطولة كأس القارات 2010

## فارس الأحلام

نتمنى كل شخص من الذين يتابعون فعاليات بطولة كأس القارات الإدلاء برأيه من سوف يرفع

 الكأس من المنتخبات المشاركة و نتمنى التوفيق للمنتخبات العربية . 

مع تحياتي فارس الأحلام .

----------


## فارس الأحلام

اسبانيا

----------


## محمد العزام

اسبانيا

----------


## The Gentle Man

البرازيل

----------


## فارس الأحلام

شكراً على مروركم العطر

----------


## قلم الأسى

البرازيل

----------

